# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Baby with tapeworm

## soccerqueen6187

I keep having this reoccurring dream about my 6 month old baby boy. He starts coughing, i go over to him, he opens his mouth and i pull a big tape worm out for him. In the dream I'm scared, and worried for him. The whole time I'm pulling the tape worm out of his mouth he is gagging and jerking his arms around. After i pull the worm out i then rip it in half. The first time i had this dream it took place at a house that i don't recognize, and we kept going back and forth between the house and a restaurant i supposedly worked at. I kept going to the restaurant and telling the manager why i couldn't show up to work... because my baby had a tape worm.
 The second time i had this dream about my baby having a tape worm, it took place in an old house that was haunted. I had left my baby boy in a bedroom with my sister, and went upstairs to a different bedroom to sleep. Later my sister woke me up by crawling in bed with me. I asked her where my baby was, and she said "he's in the room downstairs, but i didn't want to stay in there because there was a ghost in there." i git mad that he was in there alone and raised down stairs to bring him upstairs with us. Thats when he started coughing and gagging again, i thought it was felm. i started pulling out the long string of flem, and realized it was a tapeworm, i pulled it out all the way and then ripped it in half. Again the whole time he was choking and gagging. 
Please let me know what this means, it's really disturbing me.Thank you.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I always find that dream interpretation works best when you just follow your gut instinct.  It's your dream, birthed by your own subconscious, so have confidence in what you think the dream means.  Lots of people have put together dictionaries of information about what dream symbols will reveal about your subconscious.  It's sort of like reading a horoscope.  You interpret the interpretation as it relates to you.

Do you burp your baby before bed?  Are you always waking up in the middle of the night to a crying baby who spits up on you? 

Tapeworms are my #1 greatest fear, so I can not imagine a more terrifying nightmare.

----------


## soccerqueen6187

No, he usually eats about 30 min. befor he goes to bed, so i dont have to burp him befor we go to sleep. Also, he usually sleeps through the night. Thankyou for your insite. I will try and listen gut instinct.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I just re-read my post, and it sounded a bit rude.  I apologize, I didn't intend it to be.  

I find that asking others about their opinion of your dream is a great way to pin down your own opinion on it. Thats why this forum is so great.  So many great ideas.

Here's a typical conversation between me and my girlfriend to clarify:
Me:  "Man, I had this crazy dream... What do you think it means"
GF: "It probably means you are worried about ... project.. test.. fear of heights"
Me:  "No, youre absolutely wrong.  It means I need to call my brother and tell him about my ....  Thanks for your help."

----------


## Vision

> I keep having this reoccurring dream about my 6 month old baby boy. He starts coughing, i go over to him, he opens his mouth and i pull a big tape worm out for him. In the dream I'm scared, and worried for him. The whole time I'm pulling the tape worm out of his mouth he is gagging and jerking his arms around. After i pull the worm out i then rip it in half. The first time i had this dream it took place at a house that i don't recognize, and we kept going back and forth between the house and a restaurant i supposedly worked at. I kept going to the restaurant and telling the manager why i couldn't show up to work... because my baby had a tape worm.
>  The second time i had this dream about my baby having a tape worm, it took place in an old house that was haunted. I had left my baby boy in a bedroom with my sister, and went upstairs to a different bedroom to sleep. Later my sister woke me up by crawling in bed with me. I asked her where my baby was, and she said "he's in the room downstairs, but i didn't want to stay in there because there was a ghost in there." i git mad that he was in there alone and raised down stairs to bring him upstairs with us. Thats when he started coughing and gagging again, i thought it was felm. i started pulling out the long string of flem, and realized it was a tapeworm, i pulled it out all the way and then ripped it in half. Again the whole time he was choking and gagging. 
> Please let me know what this means, it's really disturbing me.Thank you.



I think the key thing to remember in recurring scary dreams of this nature is the symbolism. The baby coughing and gagging is a reflex to something. And that something in this case is a tapeworm which is really symbolic. However I don't think this has anything at all to do with an eating disorder or issue.

Let's examine the tapeworm for a moment. What is it in it's basic element in our minds? *It's something we do not want in us or stuck in our throats!* Therefore, knowing this I would surmize that this dream is a fear because firstly it is obviously a scary dream and secondly because you have had it more then once in a short time.

Now all we have to do is figure out what the fear is. Let's continue and look at your actions in this dream and what you are doing in them. *You are removing something that ought not be in the babys belly, mouth or throat.* What does a baby do when they have something stuck in their throat? The cough and they gag.

Therefore what I would suggest this dream is telling you most is that you have a hidden fear or a deep seated fear of your baby choking on something. And this is extremely common after having a new born and even up tuntil the child is 3 or 4 years old although it diminishes in time. And if you are a new mother with your first child then this can be magnified twofold.

Just try to make sure that there is nothing lying around for him to put in his mouth, nothing within reach of his crib etc...and keep the monitors on if he is in another room and remind yourself that he is fine and will be and that you are aware of this sort of fear, but you are doing everything within your power to make sure nothing like that ever happens. Once you convince yourself that he isn't going to choke or their are no choking hazrds around then your dreams should stop.

And to show how powerful a fear this can be, I'll use my son as an example. I was terrified of him choking on something up until about age two or so and he will be four this month and even now sometimes I check on him shortly after he goes down to make sure he didn't stick something in his mouth and choke while I was watching tv or listening to music. I also still yell at him to get things out of his mouth when he sticks little things like toy car tires or a tiny spiderman figurine arm in his mouth or coins. It's in our nature to worry, but try not to let it bother you that much. I'm sure he'll be just great.  :smiley:

----------

